# Yoghurts?



## Willowz (Oct 25, 2010)

My daughter is newly diagnosed type 1 and loves yoghurt, however they all seem to be so high in sugar! 

Does anyone have any ideas or brands that they can eat?


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 25, 2010)

I tend to just stick with natural yoghurt and add fresh fruit as required.

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am a carb counter, so nothing is off limits for me but I usually find that most supermarket brands are reasonable and only have 20g of carbohydrate in them...........

Has carb counting me mentioned yet??


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Oct 25, 2010)

Before diagnosis I was a real yoghurt monster. I love Muller corner yoghurts which can be high in sugar, so Now I stick to low fat options without added sugar. I tend to go for a yoghurt with a piece of brown tast in the morning and this can keep my going till lunch. Sad to hear about your daughter, hope all is well with her management. I was diagnosed three months ago so still quite recent and have fell into a regular eating pattern now so all is good test wise . If you dont mind me asking how old is your daughter?


----------



## Willowz (Oct 25, 2010)

she's 9. 

I'm not sure about the carb counting, I have been reading labels before I give her things. How many grams of sugar is too high?


----------



## fruitloaf (Oct 25, 2010)

I really like Rachel's organic fruit yogurts (particularly the rhubarb one) they are not as sweet as most fruit yogurts and do not contain all the gum/thickener/flavourings etc that some have in.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 25, 2010)

When my daughter was first dx her dietitian recommended Muller Light yogurts, but now we carb count she has a frube in her lunch box and i but the big pots of natural yogurt to have with fruit at home x


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 25, 2010)

A petit filous (the small one) only has 6g sugar,  not too bad but still tasty as a mini-pudding.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 26, 2010)

Willowz said:


> she's 9.
> 
> I'm not sure about the carb counting, I have been reading labels before I give her things. How many grams of sugar is too high?



The point about carb counting is that nothing is too high, but you have to balance carbs in with insulin in, adjusting for other things like physical activity (usually means less insulin required), illness / stree / infections (usually means more insulin is needed), weather (varies, but usually both very hot and very cold weather need less insulin). Although DAFNE courses are great for adults with type 1 diabetes, they are not offered to children nor their parents / guardians. However, dieticians and / or DSN (diabetes specialist nurses) may be able to provide most of the information relevent to children, leaving out the bits of DAFNE concerned with driving, work, sex etc, which can wait a bit


----------

